# XtremeNO - Nitric Oxide (NO) Booster



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys, im new to the forum and i just really want to share with you a really effective product that i have been using recently to naturally build up my muscle mass. I have been using the product XtremeNO for a few months now and i have noticed significant improvements :thumbup1: .

I seriously recommend this product to you guys, honestly.. you can get a free sample of the product sent to you but you have to pay for the postage and packaging. This costs £10.58 for rushed delivery which takes 2-4 days or the alternative standard delivery which takes 5-10 days.

Check this shizz out guys and get a free sample sent to you! :thumb:

http://tinyurl.com/advanced-muscle-builder


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

hmmm not quite free though


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

can anyone else smell a scam...or is that a ban i can smell? maybe both :lol: :ban:


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

If you sign up for it you get a free sample.. then if you like the it you can then decide if you want to buy it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It says it improves "Mascularity".


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> hmmm not quite free though


You can get a sample of the product for free dude


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

it said i have to pay 10 quid for rush shipping though?


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> it said i have to pay 10 quid for rush shipping though?


oh yeah i didnt mention that you have to pay for the postage and packaging which is £10.58 :thumbdown: for rush packaging which takes up to 2-4 days or the alternative standard which costs £6.23 and takkes up to 5-10 days


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

free sample costs £6.23??

Sounds like a deal, i'll try and get a few me thinks.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Extreme Muscle said:


> oh yeah i didnt mention that you have to pay for the postage and *packaging which is £10.58* :thumbdown: for rush packaging which takes up to 2-4 days or the alternative standard which *costs £6.23 and takkes up to 5-10 days*


Fcuking hell for a sample? ....even Dick Turpin had morals

FFS....think i will stick with some test suspension in that case .


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Think there in the US that might be why?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Think there in the US that might be why?


Yes mate...i see hes trying promote a buisness,fair enough but 6-10 quid for a sample. :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yes mate...i see hes trying promote a buisness,fair enough but 6-10 quid for a sample. :lol:


Agreed, thats pretty dear!

But if they want to send me some for free ill be happy to do a review of the product on here for them!!  :beer:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Agreed, thats pretty dear!
> 
> But if they want to send me some for free ill be happy to do a review of the product on here for them!!  :beer:


Same here on the Colombian cartel.....im well up for reviewing their latest Jungle product.


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

pea head said:


> Yes mate...i see hes trying promote a buisness,fair enough but 6-10 quid for a sample. :lol:


Considering that the product normally costs £45 + £6 for the delivery.. I think that only paying £6 for a sample of the product is much better than paying a total of £51. Agree?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Extreme Muscle said:


> Considering that the product normally costs £45 + £6 for the delivery.. I think that only paying £6 for a sample of the product is much better than paying a total of £51. Agree?


Exactly how much do you get in the sample though, cos if its £6 for a sachet thats hurrendous


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Extreme Muscle said:


> Hey guys, im new to the forum and i just really want to share with you a really effective product that i have been using recently to naturally build up my muscle mass. I have been using the product XtremeNO for a few months now and i have noticed significant improvements :thumbup1: .
> 
> I seriously recommend this product to you guys, honestly.. you can get a free sample of the product sent to you but you have to pay for the postage and packaging. This costs £10.58 for rushed delivery which takes 2-4 days or the alternative standard delivery which takes 5-10 days.
> 
> ...


Good effort.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Extreme Muscle said:


> Considering that the product normally costs £45 + £6 for the delivery.. I think that only paying £6 for a sample of the product is much better than paying a total of £51. Agree?


Whats a sample?.....one sachet ?

Price is overkill...Harrods wouldnt charge that.

NOX is NOX......many a brand will do a job just as good...failing that IGF 1 pre workout :whistling:


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> Exactly how much do you get in the sample though, cos if its £6 for a sachet thats hurrendous


90 tablets


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

pea head said:


> Whats a sample?.....one sachet ?
> 
> Price is overkill...Harrods wouldnt charge that.
> 
> NOX is NOX......many a brand will do a job just as good...failing that IGF 1 pre workout :whistling:


A sample contains 90 tablets


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Extreme Muscle said:


> A sample contains 90 tablets


How long would 90 last mate ?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

is xtreme NO similar than NO explode, the most dangerous supplement listed in a thread in here a few days back?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have found some good reviews on the net about this product



Extreme Muscle said:


> A sample contains 90 tablets


I found difficult to believe that they send you a full product as a sample. Can you please confirm that you got a tub of 90 tablets for £10.58 that originally cost £51 ?

thanks


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> I have found some good reviews on the net about this product
> 
> I found difficult to believe that they send you a full product as a sample. Can you please confirm that you got a tub of 90 tablets for £10.58 that originally cost £51 ?
> 
> thanks


Let me clarify that the product originally costs £45 but including the standard delivery of £6 would total that to £51. If you opted for the 'rushed' delivery that would total to £55. But because this is just a free trial of the product you WILL get the tub of 90 tablets, but you obviously still have to pay for the postage and packaging; which is £6 or standard or £10 for the faster option 'Rush'. If your not happy with the product there is a 100% 30 day money back guarantee.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Extreme Muscle said:


> Let me clarify that the product originally costs £45 but including the standard delivery of £6 would total that to £51. If you opted for the 'rushed' delivery that would total to £55. But because this is just a free trial of the product you WILL get the tub of 90 tablets, but you obviously still have to pay for the postage and packaging; which is £6 or standard or £10 for the faster option 'Rush'. If your not happy with the product there is a 100% 30 day money back guarantee.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks for your reply, I'm used to get samples as small portion of the product itself but not the actually the full product, I think the majority of the members on this thread were confuse too that why the negative replies above.

Thanks again for the tip I will give a try


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> thanks for your reply, I'm used to get samples as small portion of the product itself but not the actually the full product, I think the majority of the members on this thread were confuse too that why the negative replies above.
> 
> Thanks again for the tip I will give a try


Okay, happy to help you. I would recommend the standard delivery if you want to spend the less money.

heres the link

http://tinyurl.com/advanced-muscle-builder


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> thanks for your reply, I'm used to get samples as small portion of the product itself but not the actually the full product,* I think the majority of the members on this thread were confuse too that why the negative replies above.*
> 
> Thanks again for the tip I will give a try


Exactly...not a personal dig in anyway just dubious :thumbup1:


----------



## Extreme Muscle (Aug 8, 2010)

pea head said:


> Exactly...not a personal dig in anyway just dubious :thumbup1:


No worries


----------

